# The Tarvis invasion



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

This thread is going to be the story of a Chaos invasion on the hive world Tarvis, told from the perspective of an Imperial citizen named Leonid, who survives the initial assault and searches for safety, finding none. I will be adding more than one post, at least once a week. You are free to add your own sections to the story, but just remember that Leonid doesn't die, he survives.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

_They came in an instant.
I had been walking home when it happened. I didn't know this when it happened, but they were coming from the depths of a Warp Storm, which the Guard hadn't noticed. They appeared in the perfect position; far away enough to be out out of the range of orbiting Guard ships, but close enough to bombard the planet.
And bombard they did.
Shell after shell impacted Tarvis, sending men and debris alike flying skyward. By the time the Guard could react, most of the city was in ruins. I knew that staying where I was was suicide, so I made for the exit to the city. All around, I could see limbs and chunks of flesh littering the street. I paused and prayed to the Emporer that he may guide their souls. Then I went back to running.
The sound of engines made me look up. Above, the Guard were sending fighters into the air as the enemy sent fighters toward the planet. Some were bulkier than the others; I assumed that these were landing craft. I kept moving. I had faith in the guard, but I knew that they had their limits. Soon, the exit came into view.
As I pounded down the street, a whistling noise made me stop. I looked up and saw a bulky object flying towards me. It was the last thing I saw._


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

what do u mean add ur own sections like wit the same character just as long as it fits the story or another faction character like the invaders or is that to much like a roleplay thread?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

No I mean this is a fictional story and you can add your own parts to the story but you have to use the same character. I'm still working on the next section tho

Also, I know this is like a roleplay thread, but I wasn't sure since it wasn't a game or anything


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh kk thats wat i was thinking but i wasnt really sure


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I should have the next section up by tomarrow


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

_I woke up a few hours later. The sun was down and the fight had ceased.
I tried to get up, but a pain in my chest and neck made me give up. I rolled onto my stomach and looked around.
I was in an alley, posibly thrown there by the crash, which would explain the pain. Bodies were all over the street, all missing at least one limb. The unfortunate pilot of the ship appeared to have burned to death. I shuddered, realizing what a horrible fate that must have been. I thanked the Emporer for sparing me and began to crawl out of the alley.
The city appeared to have been abandoned, although I briefly wondered who had abandoned it. The ship was still where it crashed. I caught a glimpse of a limb underneath it, but I dared not look further.
As I crawled, I tried to get a sense of what happened. By the look of the sky, I was out for at least two hours. The dim glow of Tarvis's twin moons cast an eerie light on the city.
I saw the exit and began crawling towards it. I had a sudden impulse that it might be safer in the city, but I quickly shut it out. This was the scene of the first attack; if it wasn't safe here, it wasn't safe anywhere.
I heard footsteps behind me. As I turned around, I wished I could have ran._


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've moved the story to my blog.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

its good. I shall look at your blog for the rest.


----------

